# Two down



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

Took these two last night. Only got video of the one. Remington 700 in 22-250, Thor-4 scope, Shockwave caller.


----------



## Tactical Assist (Dec 27, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Sweet Dude!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Good work !


----------



## Bucks&Ducks (Dec 28, 2011)

Good Job!


----------

